# Freezing starter



## Leggaj5 (Jul 6, 2014)

Can I make a batch of yogurt and freeze a portion of it to use to start my next batch? How much would I set aside (this is for raw milk)?


----------



## siberiafarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes you can, We will do a mother batch of yogurt and freeze several individual portions for later re culturing. (I have a micro-dairy and we make between 80 and 100 gallons of yogurt a week) It will help in producing better subsequent batches. Plan on about 2 Tablespoons per gallon of milk. Keep in mind when you make yogurt you need to heat your raw milk to 185 degrees otherwise you end up with a mix of cultures not only the good ones in the culture, but also the naturally good and bad bacteria found in the milk. For yogurt you want specific cultures for the health benefits. All will grow joyously at the temperature you let the milk sit at and will compete with each other for the lactose in the milk, which can give you both inconsistent results in terms of taste and texture, but also have inconsistent health benefits (since there is no guarantee that the culture you add will be able to win the competition for the lactose) and inconsistent in safety. (Think of the cow as having a design defect--the teats are on the back end of the animal very close to the ground and manure--it is very easy to miss a little when cleaning the teats..)If a spec of manure is left it can end up in the milk, probably not enough to make you sick if you drink raw milk.....but when you let the milk culture at 100-115 degrees for hours it will grow and multiply. 

But the simple answer is yes, if you have a good mother batch of yogurt it will freeze well.

Suzanne


----------



## Leggaj5 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the thorough response. I like to heat the milk up to 185 for the consistency/texture if nothing else, but the safety concerns you mention are good to keep in mind as well. Good to know that freezing works, it will save me from having to use a new packet every time.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Not to hijack the thread, but along the same lines.

Suzanne, I had some Stoneyfield yogurt that I was saving to start the next batch in a part of the frig that is bad to freeze items. When I thawed it, there was a lot of separation but I used it anyway. Even after beating it with a wire whip, it still had a lot of "water" and flakes but I used it anyway. The new batch cultured okay but there are still flakes that I can feel. Have you had the problem of separation and if so, how did you deal with it?

Thanks.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Freeze in smaller batches. It's separating so vigorously because it didn't freeze fast enough - the water crystals had time to push everything else out before they were solid. I freeze starter in an ice cube tray, and have not had any problems with separating.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you, Suzanne. That spot in the frig does freeze things slowly. Will in the future keep the yogurt away from it and when I freeze deliberately, I'll do it in the "deep freeze."


----------

